# beser fotografieren



## raphaelk (29. September 2002)

hi, kennt ihr vielleicht eine seite, die beschriebt, wie man besser fotografieren(digital) lernt. also z.b nicht gegen die sonne fotografieren etc.?


danke


----------



## goela (29. September 2002)

Schau mal in diesem Forum nach! Dort sind schon mal Links für Online Fotokurse bzw. Lehrgänge gepostet worden! Hab's leider nicht griffbereit!


----------



## Snoogie (29. September 2002)

Horizont 

Habe ich mal geschrieben...
MFG
Snoogie


----------



## goela (30. September 2002)

....oder hier.


----------



## Dunsti (30. September 2002)

Klick me ! 


Dunsti


----------

